
Google Chrome for Mac - mshafrir
http://www.google.com/chrome/intl/en/eula_dev.html?dl=mac
======
ptomato
Note that all though this is "actual" Chrome instead of yet another Chromium
build, it still has all the same limitations that the Chromium builds have,
i.e. no flash, no changing default search, etc.

------
mullr
I'm running it now. Notable that the window was up, cold start, in _zero_
bounces. Better than safari, way better than FF.

------
codeodor
Funny that I'm getting news about it here. I signed up for updates about it a
while back, and haven't seen anything.

I don't check the spam folder on my gmail account, but it'd be funny if that's
where they're going.

------
llopis
Doesn't seem to work for me with pages protected with .htpasswd. The page is
blank, no prompt to enter a password. Anybody else having that problem?

~~~
swolchok
Having it with the Chromium builds on Linux, so I'd imagine it's the same on
Chrome. Also the occasional GMail crash if I play around with attachments too
much, but overall I'm already annoyed when I have to open Firefox to do Flash.

------
chriskelley
Doesn't work with 10.4.11

